# Looking for ideas



## Bigjoedo (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello,

I am new to handguns. I will be getting a small 9mm handgun and taking a CCW course. I plan to store the unloaded gun with a trigger lock, inside a locking gun case inside a locking briefcase inside a locked trunk. I have 2 young boys. My glove box does not lock, and I would like to keep the ammo in another place, also locked. My question is, where do you keep your ammunition so it can be available if needed? Thanks


Joe


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

In my opinion, if it has a trigger lock and is inside a locked gun case, which is then inside a trunk....you more than likely would not be able to get to it fast enough if you needed it. Eitherway, I would have loaded magazines in that same case if not in the gun. Once you have your CCW, this shouldn't be an issue as the gun should be on you anyways:smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I've got the same concerns with a 15 month old in the house and my handgun on the way when the paperwork goes through.

Right now, I keep a Mossberg 500C with a short barrel and pistol grip hanging unloaded high up in the closet with some buckshot shells in the side pocket of the case. The other rifles are on a high up shef in the closet. I'm also shoping for a safe to lock the handgun in when it gets here. All my ammo, except for the 5 shells with the shotgun are kept in an ammo can in the basement. And once the little man starts climbing a bit more, the shotgun shells will be put away and everything will get locked up - either in a safe or with trigger locks. 

Our house has been broken in to once already while we were sleeping and our cars have been gone through twice, so I've got some concern about protecting the family from bad guys. But untill I find out a better way to keep a loaded firearm safely away form a curious child, the guns will be locked up and unloaded, and there will be a few stratigically placed baseball bats around the house.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The fight will be long over before you can get to a gun buried under that many layers of locks. Have you considered a biometric safe?


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> The fight will be long over before you can get to a gun buried under that many layers of locks. Have you considered a biometric safe?


I'm not sure of the quality of the opening mechanism on some of the biometric safes. I haven't seen any reviews about how they will hold up against unauthorized access. And from what I've seen on the electronic safes, the relatively affordable ones aren't to secure.

If anyone has some research / reviews of different safe mechanisms, I'd love to see it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't know anything about it, but I've seen this one on the buds website and it seems like a pretty good deal. Maybe someone will know something about it.
http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/78102

-Jeff-


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> The fight will be long over before you can get to a gun buried under that many layers of locks. Have you considered a biometric safe?


+1 on biometric safes. Anything can be broken into. You want to increase the level of difficulty to make the BG or kid abandon the attempt while still providing ready access for self defense.

Trigger locks are one of the dumbest ideas ever invented. If you disagree, just think of the idea of inserting anything inside the triggerguard when you don't want your gun to fire. See example:

http://blutube.policeone.com/Clip-fs.aspx?key=C62583DE87C4AAF1&overrideCF=FullScreen&playTime=0


----------



## Bigjoedo (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the replies:

Once I get my CCW permit the gun will either be on my person or on the seat next to me. The locking is just when I am home to protect my sons from the handgun.

Joe.


----------

